# Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß



## iRaptor (26. Mai 2010)

*Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß*

Guten Abend,

meine Freundin hat ein Notebook, ein Samsung NP-R60S.
Der Prozessor wird bis zu 90° heiß.
Ist das nicht ein wenig zu viel? Mein Q6600 verabschiedet sich schon bei fast 75°.
Ich habe noch ein Screen von Coretemp angehängt.

Lg


----------



## OpamitKruecke (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß*

Bei Laptops leider eher die Regel als die Ausnahme


----------



## 1821984 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß*

an sich normal, solange das bei Volllast ist. da bei dir aber nen Takt von nur 800Mhz steht ist er also nicht ausgelastet. Schau da mal genauer nach. 
Am besten mal Prime 95 laufen lassen und dabei die Temps beobachten.

Meiner hat bei Volllast max. 64 Grad aber auch nur, wenn prime läuft. sonst so um die 55 Grad.
Ich habe ein Toshiba und das Lüftungskonzept ist da weitaus besser gelöst wie z.B bei Acer. kann ja sein, dass das Samsung auch nicht die beste Luftzufuhr hat.


----------



## Japp3rt (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß*

Laptops sind leider gernerell sehr heiß so ist auch die grafikkarte bei einigen laptops selten unter 100° unter vollast heiß


----------



## poiu (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß*

ist schon etwas älter also mal reinigen


----------



## Muhuj (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß*

Mein Laptop wird auch imer sehr heiß !

Was ich versuche dagegen zu machen ist das ich ihn hinten immer hochstelle also das er hinten bei dem display ca. 1-2 cm in der Luft ist und er nie auf dem bett oder sowas steht und damit Staub ziehen kann!
Das mache ich von anfang an ca. 1 - 1/2 jahre trotzdem ist er in diesem momment 93 Grad heiß  (nur Internetexplorer )  keine Musik oder sonstiges!
Akku ist auch nicht im Laptop!

Es ist ein HP Pavillion Dv5  mit einem Amd Turion mist Prozessor 


Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Samsung NP-R60S CPU ist 87° heiß*

Die meisten Notebooks haben halt total verkorkste Kühlkonstruktionen, die es meist nicht mal schaffen, das Gerät im Idle ohne Lüfter kühl zu halten. Ich würde dir mal eine gründliche Reinigung empfehlen, und versuche dich einmal daran, die Spannung der CPU zu senken, das hat gravierenden Einfluss. 87°C im Idle sind aber schon echt nicht normal, die Lasttemperatur dürfte ja nochmal fast 20K höher ausfallen, die Mobile-CPUs sind zwar glaube ich für 100-105°C freigegeben, aber so ein Wert sollte eigentlich nicht erreicht werden.

Also wenn du es dir zutraust: Notebook aufschrauben, reinigen und am besten gleich noch die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern. Dann gegebenenfalls versuchen die Spannung zu senken, ein [How-To] gibts hier. Ich bin so 20K unter Last herunter gekommen, im Idle springt der Lüfter sowieso nie an, da bleibt die Temperatur bei etwa 40-50°C.


----------

